# Cat Dribbling



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone else cat dribble, i have a 6 month old kitten that when she comes and sits on your lap, she claws you for ages and dribbles like mad and then shakes her head and it splatters all over your face and god knows where. 

I honestly think my thomas thinks he is a boxer dog, as that is exactly what he behaves like.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

if very relaxed...........yes
which is a good thing, as far as i know, they do!
i've always kinda liked it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko used to dribble a lot when he was a younger.He had the most endearing habit of suckling on any bit of skin he could find.Not content with suckling he used to dribble until both he and the person being"suckled on"were soaking wet :arf:I used to ,on occassions be typing a serious reply on the forum with "dribble" running down my arm


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

I do LOVE IT, it makes me laugh so much, i just wondered if anyone elses cat does this. 

If i throw his toys for him, he runs after them, brings them back to you in his mouth and then i throw them again, i swear this cat thinks he is a dog!!!! 

He has the most loveliest personality and funniest ways.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

In our household its a girl thing- M never has, his sister Q did it, & both the youngsters do it too, Midnight likes to lick my eyebrows too


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> In our household its a girl thing- M never has, his sister Q did it, & both the youngsters do it too, Midnight likes to lick my eyebrows too


aww that is so sweet!!  i have never had a cat that is this friendly and loving. He sleeps with us every night and will literally sleep on my head and then claw me every morning to get up.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> aww that is so sweet!!  i have never had a cat that is this friendly and loving. He sleeps with us every night and will literally sleep on my head and then claw me every morning to get up.


Ours get into bed with us but if we move at all they attack, which is a bit startling in the middle of the night


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ours get into bed with us but if we move at all they attack, which is a bit startling in the middle of the night


Yes i can imagine  thomas seems to wake up late at night about 9pm and could be running round the house like an idiot, up and down the stairs but when i turn that light off he comes on the bed and settles down, he is soooo human i tell you.


----------

